# Screen Monkey Live Video



## vincecr (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm running screen monkey 3.5 on Windows Vista. I have a Hauppauge 1600 tv tuner and I am trying to use the rca input to get live video into screen monkey but I cannot get the video to enter the software and when I go to settings it says properties for your device are not available. Anyone know anything about this


----------

